# Nepenthes Crabs



## Onagro

Here's a very interesting article on the crabs with a symbiotic relationship with the pitcher plant, Nepenthes ampullaria.

http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/nis/bulletin2008/2008nis201-205.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott

How cool is that?

Thanks for the article.

s


----------



## Julio

pretty sweet, thanks for posting that. I wonder how many other species like that are yet to be discovered?


----------



## JoshH

Ever see bromeliad crabs? There are a few species that live entirely in the treetops around large bromeliads. One better known species is Metopaulias depressus and it lives in Aechmea bromos in Jamaica. Good stuff.....


Here it is: http://www.science.psu.edu/alert/Hedges5-98.htm

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...essus&hl=en&sa=G&um=1&ei=ku8hStGAFqLWMLip7boJ


----------



## Onagro

JoshH said:


> Ever see bromeliad crabs? There are a few species that live entirely in the treetops around large bromeliads. One better known species is Metopaulias depressus and it lives in Aechmea bromos in Jamaica. Good stuff.....
> 
> 
> Here it is: http://www.science.psu.edu/alert/Hedges5-98.htm
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www-evolution.uni-regensburg.de/Staff/NicoleRivera/img04.jpg


That's incredible! These little crustaceans have some interesting adaptations.


----------



## Julio

i wonder what purpose they serve the broms? besides pollenation offcourse.


----------



## frogparty

well Im not too suprised considering lots of crabs are detritovores. Think of all the detritus that ends up in those broms. Dead bugs, plant matter larvae etc. Now the crab takes all that random stuff, and converts it into easily dissolved fertilizer in the form of crab crap. So the brom benefits by getting its detritus converted to a more readily absorbed fert, and the crab gets a penthouse level pool with a view, away from many predators

Same for the nepenthes, as the ampullaria have a very narrow lid, and lots of stuff gets in the pitchers. The crabs poop in the pitchers which is much more easily absorbed than the bugs themselves, as nepenthes rely on the slow breakdown of bugs in the enzymes. A very handy situation for all involved.

I doubt the crabs do any pollinating, as they probably hardly ever leave their broms once established


YOU GOTTA LOVE NATURE


----------



## doncoyote

Frogparty (and all) - reminds me of some speculation I've read regarding _Brocchinia reducta_ and frogs. _Reducta_ is a semi-carnivorous brom (adapted to collect bugs, but w/o - AFAIK - enzymes) - the sweet smell that _reducta_ emits attact bugs that are eaten by frogs. The bromeliad gets frog poop and the frog gets both a place to hang out and a bug attractor. I loves me some commensal relationships!

OT - if anyone ever sees _B. micrantha_ (home to _Colostethus beebei_) or _B. tatei_ ava for sale, please let me know...


----------

